# Imprintables Warehouse Offers Color Reflect Cutter Material For Safety Applications



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Literally make customers appear with Spectra® Color Reflect heat transfer vinyl. This specialty cutter material is designed to bounce back light from its source making the design highly visible at night. It’s great for any type of safety wear, athletic apparel for night training, and even for novelty applications. 

It has a smooth reflective finish and is recommended for use on 100% cotton, 100% polyester, cotton/poly blend, and nylon. It comes in black, gray, green, navy, orange, red, yellow, white, and royal. The roll is 20 inches wide, and quantities include 5, 10, 25, and 50 yards.

Imprintables Warehouse is a full-service distributor of equipment and supplies to create a wide range of heat-applied graphics including digital inkjet and laser transfers, digital cutters, digital cutting software, precut letters and numbers, heat-applied materials, heat presses, and sign materials. For more information, contact the company at 800-347-0068 fax: 724-583-0426; email: [email protected]; or visit Heat Transfer Vinyl, Digital Print Cut Media, Sign Making Materials - Imprintables Warehouse.


----------

